# What you'd like to see on the next TiVo



## unknownpa

I thought it would be interesting to start a thread where everyone suggests what they would like to see on the next TiVo.

Disclaimer: I know these forums aren't guaranteed to be read by TiVo, they probably won't be considered if they are, etc. This thread is purely just for, quite literally, wishful thinking and discussion of ideas.


----------



## TonyD79

Anything but a rovi logo.


----------



## Dan203

Bolt grade hardware with 6 tuners and in a better looking case. Bonus points if they can integrate both cable and OTA so you can record both at the same time like you could with the old 2 tuner units.


----------



## unknownpa

TonyD79 said:


> Anything but a rovi logo.


The Rovi FanTV platform seems to have many features that the TiVo does... Maybe if they buy TiVo they will add FanTV features such as voice search to this TiVo


----------



## TonyD79

unknownpa said:


> The Rovi FanTV platform seems to have many features that the TiVo does... Maybe if they buy TiVo they will add FanTV features such as voice search to this TiVo


Ah. Voice search. The garbage gimmick of the 21st century. I can't hardly wait.


----------



## tomhorsley

I'd like to be able to mount network filesystems and play videos off of them (assuming they are already encoded in a format the tivo can play). Much more direct than dlna or streambaby, etc.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Licensed Roku 4K platform, or similar.

Seriously. Tivo says they want to do something "special" for enthusiasts. This would be special. Truly special, not fake "now with more storage!" special.

Enthusiasts want and deserve more than to wait around 4 years for Amazon Prime, 4 years for a new Hulu, 3-4 years for HBO, etc. They don't have the clout to deliver apps, so just hand it over to someone who can.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

I finally got hooked on Netflix. With Marvel offering its latest shows exclusively there, I am a subscriber. 

The interface is awful, any non-brandnew shows need to be found and added to list via the web, then go to TiVo to watch. I'd like an interface more like I'm used to from TiVo. 

Also - Netflix - Shows don't recover from pause. Ever. I have an Elite (Premiere?) and good bandwidth. I've watched 3 episodes in a row with no issue. Actually, I've never had a show stall, except, when I pause and restart, within a few minutes, I get the buffer message.... and it doesn't recover. 

Back to more concrete feature request - folders - I'd like the ability to put my shows in a separate folder to clean up the my shows menu. I'd think this would be a pretty simple SW update. 

Last - delete all - If a show is on multiple TiVos in the house, and I delete one copy, I'd like the option to pop up - "Delete from other boxes as well?"


----------



## jth tv

Selecting and Pointing an Antenna is just too much trial and error, we need much better tools.

Much more information about each tuner, logs of timestamped signal strength and signal quality for each tuner, a way to watch signal strength etc of all tuners at the same time.


----------



## ajwees41

I would like to see the next hardware release be able to access all features of a tv providers offerings(SDV/VOD/CID if you also have phone service? I know that this would be more of a software rewrite but it would make Tivo or what ever it will be called a one box does it all no cable card needed.


----------



## HerronScott

JoeTaxpayer said:


> The interface is awful, any non-brandnew shows need to be found and added to list via the web, then go to TiVo to watch. I'd like an interface more like I'm used to from TiVo.


You shouldn't have to do that on your Premieres? (Yes, that was the way you had to do it on the S3 and HD models.)

Open Netflix on Tivo
Up arrow
Search for show
Select
Add to List

Scott


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

HerronScott said:


> You shouldn't have to do that on your Premieres? (Yes, that was the way you had to do it on the S3 and HD models.)
> 
> Open Netflix on Tivo
> Up arrow
> Search for show
> Select
> Add to List
> 
> Scott


? I'll have to go down (basement) and try that TiVo again. Thanks for the tip. Searching on Netflix TiVo wasn't really too helpful.


----------



## unknownpa

Below is just a quick concept I made of what I hope will be included in the next TiVo.


----------



## unknownpa

TonyD79 said:


> Ah. Voice search. The garbage gimmick of the 21st century. I can't hardly wait.


It works quite well on my Apple TV, I have never tried Rovi's though... It's just a lot easier but I'm not saying the traditional methods should be eliminated too...


----------



## TonyD79

unknownpa said:


> It works quite well on my Apple TV, I have never tried Rovi's though... It's just a lot easier but I'm not saying the traditional methods should be eliminated too...


I have voice in my car. I have voice on Roku. I have voice on iOS. I have voice on Windows.

Garbage gimmick.


----------



## lew

TonyD79 said:


> I have voice in my car. I have voice on Roku. I have voice on iOS. I have voice on Windows.
> 
> Garbage gimmick.


Sometimes a feature which makes no sense to tech savvy customers has "sizzle" which appeals to mainstream customers. The color and shape of the Bolt are examples of such features which tivo thought would appeal to new customers.

How about the option to add industry standard external hard drives? Have a standard which allows multiple mfg to offer tivo certified drives.

What to know what tivo might come up with, assuming retail tivo has at least one more product? Find out what features are currently offered by Broadcom.

My guess is 6 tuners.


----------



## eherberg

jth tv said:


> Selecting and Pointing an Antenna is just too much trial and error, we need much better tools.
> 
> Much more information about each tuner, logs of timestamped signal strength and signal quality for each tuner, a way to watch signal strength etc of all tuners at the same time.


This is already possible using the diagnostic screen. I never use the 'signal' option and go channel by channel - I use the diagnostic screen and see all 4 tuners at once. Even better is that you get the much-more important SNR value versus the arbitrary signal strength value.


----------



## Dan203

unknownpa said:


> Below is just a quick concept I made of what I hope will be included in the next TiVo.


8 tuners is not possible as CableCARDs are capped at 6. If they're going to require two cards they might as well make it 12 tuners.

Also not sure how they're going to cram 10TB into such a tiny case. The exiting Bolt uses 2.5" druves which I believe max out at 5TB.

Good looking concept design though.


----------



## jth tv

eherberg said:


> This is already possible using the diagnostic screen. I never use the 'signal' option and go channel by channel - I use the diagnostic screen and see all 4 tuners at once. Even better is that you get the much-more important SNR value versus the arbitrary signal strength value.


The Diagnostic screen on the Roamio Basic I use for OTA is multiple pages. Having all 4 tuners signal strength on one page Might be helpful when experimenting with antenna placement.

I am not really sure what can be done, but I think a timestamped log would be helpful. At this point, I am Not using a preamp because I couldn't tell if it helped or not, the signal strength and SNR vary too much.


----------



## unknownpa

Dan203 said:


> 8 tuners is not possible as CableCARDs are capped at 6. If they're going to require two cards they might as well make it 12 tuners.
> 
> Also not sure how they're going to cram 10TB into such a tiny case. The exiting Bolt uses 2.5" druves which I believe max out at 5TB.
> 
> Good looking concept design though.


They need to make the motherboard smaller and simply use two 2.5 inch drives in a RAID configuration.

After all, look at how small the motherboards are on a MacBook (the brand new one). They could even just use the TiVo Mini's and just add SATA ports for the HDDs and also add two CableCARD slots.

And I wasn't doing much research about it; I just got the 8 number off the top of my head. Thanks for the info!


----------



## unknownpa

TonyD79 said:


> I have voice in my car. I have voice on Roku. I have voice on iOS. I have voice on Windows.
> 
> Garbage gimmick.


Yeah I know some people don't like it but maybe you're just using the wrong devices? Voice recognition works perfectly wherever I use it, ranging from my iOS devices including my iPads, iPhones, and iPod touches, to my car which runs BMW's iDrive system.


----------



## TonyD79

unknownpa said:


> Yeah I know some people don't like it but maybe you're just using the wrong devices? Voice recognition works perfectly wherever I use it, ranging from my iOS devices including my iPads, iPhones, and iPod touches, to my car which runs BMW's iDrive system.


I never said it didn't work exactly. I just don't get the appeal. Especially when it is often not exact. I see people talking into their phones to do searches when a couple key strokes work better. More accurately and dependably.

It is a gimmick that few use and those that don't need very often. Waste of development time that could be used on other features with little pay back.


----------



## tomhorsley

TonyD79 said:


> It is a gimmick that few use...


I keep waiting for some TV show to update the old Soupy Sales scam. Have some character shout "Siri, Transfer $1000 to xxxx." .


----------



## Fred C Dobbs

I often browse the guide while watching something, and like to load up a few shows at once so I can skip around as they build up in the buffers. Yet if I see a another show and select it, I loose the channel I'm on (tuner 1)

Normally, you have to leave guide. select a new tuner. go back to guide, hit record. and repeat.

While I'm still watching tuner 1, I'd like the system to either put the new show in tuner 2, or better still, give me the option to select which tuner (2-6) to place it in.

This way, I can add 5 other shows to the tuner list while not losing the original show I'm watching.

FCD


----------



## LoveGardenia

I would like to see a new Bolt that is not curved. Hopefully with the hardware change inside that does/doesn't(option for later date) require cable card/TA. The ability to do Cable and OTA with digital tuners(for cable customers). Depending on the future for OTA changes the new box will need to be ready for that and not become OTA obsolete.


----------



## tomhorsley

Here's what I'm afraid I'll see: A mic and webcam so you can have "watch parties" over the web, with lots of space for friends around the edges of a 4K display with a 1920x1080 broadcast in the middle (and, of course, when they do this, they still won't include PIP, even though it needs the exact same support .


----------



## JoeKustra

Easy transfer to/from external storage. A standard file format would be nice, but using the MAK would be ok.


----------



## phughes200

This will sound silly but:

An HDMI input port. That way you could plug a streaming device of your choice into and access it using the TiVo. No more waiting for TiVo to add your favorite app.


----------



## tarheelblue32

phughes200 said:


> This will sound silly but:
> 
> An HDMI input port. That way you could plug a streaming device of your choice into and access it using the TiVo. No more waiting for TiVo to add your favorite app.


Is switching inputs on your TV really that difficult?


----------



## Dan203

phughes200 said:


> This will sound silly but:
> 
> An HDMI input port. That way you could plug a streaming device of your choice into and access it using the TiVo. No more waiting for TiVo to add your favorite app.


Wouldn't really work since you'd still need to change remotes and it wouldn't integrate with OnePass.

Would be better if TiVo could somehow adopt an internal Android platform, so all apps would work.


----------



## rexfelis

1) SSD storage
2) get rid of the curve (new design is nice and clean, just...awkward)
3) updated Mini design


----------



## jrtroo

rexfelis said:


> 1) SSD storage


What is the point of this?


----------



## Dan203

They already use SSD for the software part. On newer TiVos (Roamio/Bolt) the HDD is only used for recordings, the software/OS is on flash memory attached to the motherboard.


----------



## unknownpa

jrtroo said:


> What is the point of this?


+1, if you plan on using an SSD for recordings, there is no point, and in fact will just lead to hardware failure because SSD is NOT ideal at all for situations where things will constantly be writing to the drive (such as a TiVo) because SSDs have a finite write limit.


----------



## sahild

I would like to see support for other cable providers On-demand capabilities. I have Mediacom cable service and using Tivo purchased DVRs instead of the Mediacom TiVo DVR I am not able to use my cable provided On-demand capability. I would assume if the Mediacom TiVo box has it the actual Tivo could too.


----------



## sahild

Have option to have social media notices to appear on the screen when they are received and then be able to jump to the app pausing the current video.
Things like tweets, texts, emails, snapchats, etc. Possibly have ability to limit to favorites.


----------



## dadrepus

I would like to be able to record a stream for later watching, thereby being able to skip commercials, yea!


----------



## Dan203

dadrepus said:


> I would like to be able to record a stream for later watching, thereby being able to skip commercials, yea!


Never going to happen


----------



## dadrepus

Dan203 said:


> Never going to happen


I know that but one can still ask for it.

If you are a Amazon Prime member it offers downloads for later viewing for some content onto certain platforms.


----------



## BadMouth

Need more apps.

My fire TV sticks have most of the apps I want, but lack some that are available for Android Nexus TV. The Android Nexus TV is missing most of the apps I use on the fire TV stick. I put together a chart and Roku (the one device I don't have) came out far ahead for having all the apps I want.

Roku is Linux based.
Tivo is Linux based.
Add Roku apps to Tivo so I can stop switching inputs and juggling little remotes that don't control the volume on the TV.


----------



## BadMouth

Put the LAST button within thumb's reach of the select button.
(or make the back button function as the LAST button when you are not in any menu)


----------



## BadMouth

Separate provider lists for searching and browsing.
When browsing, I want to see what is available without having to pay for it.
When searching, I wouldn't mind seeing purchase options from available providers.


----------



## ajwees41

sahild said:


> I would like to see support for other cable providers On-demand capabilities. I have Mediacom cable service and using Tivo purchased DVRs instead of the Mediacom TiVo DVR I am not able to use my cable provided On-demand capability. I would assume if the Mediacom TiVo box has it the actual Tivo could too.


mention to mediacom that is something you want Cox and Comcast have ondemand available to customer owned Tivos


----------



## Dan203

dadrepus said:


> I know that but one can still ask for it.
> 
> If you are a Amazon Prime member it offers downloads for later viewing for some content onto certain platforms.


They use to offer that service on TiVo, they got rid of it.

The content providers don't want you to be able to create archives of content that can be watched on a TV. They mostly only offer downloading to PCs and tablets because people like to use those devices to watch movies while traveling when sufficient bandwidth for streaming isn't available. They typically prohibt downloading to devices which are designed primarily to connect directly to a TV.


----------



## hillyard

More horsepower so it isnt laggy
Like the 8 tuners, 6 for cable 2 for over the air.
The ability to turn tuners off when not needed.
A learning remote so I can have a sleep timer button for the tv.
Standardize case.
4k
All menus in HD.
Profiles.
Use Roku software for the apps.
Return lifetime to original pricing, with multi unit discount.


----------



## plantsower

unknownpa said:


> I thought it would be interesting to start a thread where everyone suggests what they would like to see on the next TiVo.
> 
> Disclaimer: I know these forums aren't guaranteed to be read by TiVo, they probably won't be considered if they are, etc. This thread is purely just for, quite literally, wishful thinking and discussion of ideas.


I'd like to be able to delete all deleted items at the same time, not just one at a time unless I want to do that. A "select all" feature would be helpful.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Dan203 said:


> 8 tuners is not possible as CableCARDs are capped at 6.


Cisco PKM908 CableCARDs and Cisco Tuning Adapters running F.2001 are already capable of supporting 8 Tuners.

Now, getting an MSO to support it without an Arris/Moto equivalent nor an MSO STB/Gateway also supporting 8 Tuners would be a tough sell. FCC regs only require an MSO to support as many tuners as their own most advanced device.


----------



## aspexil

OTT channels so I don't need another device. It would be nice to get a package like Sling TV.


----------



## BadMouth

plantsower said:


> I'd like to be able to delete all deleted items at the same time, not just one at a time unless I want to do that. A "select all" feature would be helpful.


If you press the clear button while a folder is highlighted, it will delete everything in the folder. Using the clear button also makes deleting of individual episodes go much faster.


----------



## kaufmg123

Dlna, dlna, dlna, dlna, dlna


----------



## TonyD79

BadMouth said:


> If you press the clear button while a folder is highlighted, it will delete everything in the folder. Using the clear button also makes deleting of individual episodes go much faster.


 I think the post was about emptying the deleted items folder.

Does that work on that?


----------



## foghorn2

kaufmg123 said:


> Dlna, dlna, dlna, dlna, dlna


YES, and something like Kodi so I can stream ISO's off the NAS


----------



## iamrockinrich

Please add SlingTV app.


----------



## Dan203

It's funny because there is just never enough space on a TiVo. Back when the original S3 came out it only had 250GB and the biggest drive you could buy was 1TB. (and expensive!) Now TiVos ship with 1TB and people complain that they need to upgrade to 4TB. 

I have a 3TB Roamio Pro, it's currently sitting at 75% and has more on it then I'll ever be able to watch. I should go through it and delete things I know I'll never watch, but I'm too lazy. If I had less space I'd be more motivated to clear some of it out. Not sure why people, including myself, feel the need to build a library of stuff we'll never have time to actually watch.


----------



## JoeKustra

It's very funny. But it's a hobby for many people. I put 3TB in a basic Roamio since it was easy to do. The "system" is a hobby for me. Getting all the parts to work reliably is satisfying. Then it gets boring. I need a new hobby.


----------



## tomhorsley

Dan203 said:


> It's funny because there is just never enough space on a TiVo.


I've never gotten close to filling up any TiVo with anything other than suggestions (which I never watch . Space has never been a problem for me.


----------



## waterlines

how about actually rooting thru the UI and actually, FINALLY updating all the menus to HD? so ridiculous that if you go 2 menus deep you're transported back to 1999.


----------



## waterlines

and i heartily agree with the suggestion to expand the learning remote functionality. it'd be so great if the TiVo slide pro was the only remote i needed.


----------



## foghorn2

waterlines said:


> how about actually rooting thru the UI and actually, FINALLY updating all the menus to HD? so ridiculous that if you go 2 menus deep you're transported back to 1999.


but we want to potty like its 1999!


----------



## lew

TonyD79 said:


> Anything but a rovi logo.


Rovi is going with your suggestion, and then some. Tivo will be their new company name.
Riv


----------



## TonyD79

lew said:


> Rovi is going with your suggestion, and then some. Tivo will be their new company name. Riv


Woo hoo?


----------



## sts098

One feature I would like to see is ability for the Tivo to change input on the TV automatically. It happens when I power on my BD player and My Roku has a one-touch setting to switch tv input on any press of the Roku remote. I would love to see this on the <TiVO> and <Live TV> buttons. No need to hit input button 10 times to cycle to correct HDMI source. No turning the TV off (since I usually hit the power button instead of the input button)


----------



## TonyD79

sts098 said:


> One feature I would like to see is ability for the Tivo to change input on the TV automatically. It happens when I power on my BD player and My Roku has a one-touch setting to switch tv input on any press of the Roku remote. I would love to see this on the <TiVO> and <Live TV> buttons. No need to hit input button 10 times to cycle to correct HDMI source. No turning the TV off (since I usually hit the power button instead of the input button)


As long as you can turn the option off


----------



## sts098

TonyD79 said:


> As long as you can turn the option off


It is a check box on the Roku. Just found it the other day. My wife will now watch streaming content on my roku. She calls me when she wants to get back to tv on the TiVo.


----------



## MacBrian

Full Airplay support for my iDevices. Currently we can "cast" from iOS to the Roamio for Netflix and YouTube. I'd love to see Airplay support in general so I can show iPhone pictures or videos without having to switch inputs to my Apple TV. I wouldn't even need an Apple TV if TiVo would support Airplay. That's probably why it will never happen...unless Apple decides to buy TiVo/Rovi... <sigh> ... but it's an interesting fantasy...


----------

